# Glucosamine/supplements for seniors



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all,
Our GSD hercules is 11. Thankfully he still gets around just fine, but noticed he sometimes seems to have stiff hips and avoids having to go into a sit position.

I bought some hip and joint supplements with glucosamine and creatine and started supplementing his diet a little

Any products anyone recommends?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The ones for people from Costco. Ingredients are exactly the same, it's significantly cheaper, and it's USP verified which dog supplements are not. I just crush them with a pill crusher and sprinkle on his food. If you don't have a Costco membership you can order it off Amazon.



Edit: Plus it means my dog and I can take the same ones!!! Certainly makes my knees feel better.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My vet told me to get the OTC glucosamine for people and feed 500mg twice a day (for a Whippet). According to him condroitin doesn't do anything for dogs.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Phyt'n Chance and The power of 3EA'S oil.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Some people have reported good success with egg shell membrane


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Do some research on Knox gelatine,I've started giving it to my cat for arthritis.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I give my senior GSD Pasta Springtime Inc.'s Supplements. We used to use the Joint Health Chewables, they are liver flavored. Now since she gets home made food I give her their longevity formula mixed in and also their fresh factors tablets. Their prices are decent and they usually have a buy one get one free or buy two get two free deal going on. Springtime Joint Health Chewables for Dogs | Chondroitin - Glucosamine for Dogs with MSM, Ascorbic Acid, Mixed Bioflavonoids | Springtime, Inc.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Here here for Springtime Inc products... Fresh Factors, C-complex and/or Longevity is outstanding for older and growing (all life stages) dogs... They really are competitive for prices with their buy 2 get 2 free and anything over $75 gives you a choice of free products and free shipping. They are having a 10% off Sale right now. Human grade products for dogs, horses, humans (and cats)


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I use Cosaquin DS chewables and order them through Costco - cheaper than anywhere else and delivered for free.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I used cosequin and joint supplement food from the vet for Stella as she aged. The food tended to put weight on her, so I had to be careful. Combined (pills and food) they helped.


----------

